# Indoor metal spiral staircase



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I would suggest a vacation while the paint dries.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

funfool said:


> I would suggest a vacation while the paint dries.


That's not going to happen.

The people in the paint department at Home Depot claim that I can use any of their (low VOC) latex paints, provided I prime first with the proper primer (also low VOC). What do you experienced painters out there think about that?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

there are usually no paint experts in any apron store. if you have a benjamin moore or sherwin williams store near you try there.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...s/super-spec-hp-dtms#piSheen=P24&advs=0&tab=3


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

You'll only need a primer if it's rusting or bare. If it's previously painted, dull the gloss with some 120 grit sandpaper, clean it off, and apply two coats of a quality finish. Go to a Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams store and tell them what you need.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Definitely go to a real paint store. You want to use something like a metal rust inhibiting or rust converting primer on any exposed metal. Works for the US Navy, Army and maybe Marine Corp so it could work for you? Then look to a self-priming (not the same as primer and paint in one) floor paint. On the consumer side Ben Moore has a great product in both an oil or water suspended product. You could ask the store to order you battleship gray in the same product the Navy uses if you you like that look. They can probably mix it in other colors too.

A quality self-etching paint might work without primer if you are absolutely sure there is no corrosion/oxidation/rust. Unlikely in my experience. It will not stand up to foot traffic though. 

You will not find any of this at Home Desperate, Blowes or the other place.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jeremy Hillary Boob said:


> That's not going to happen.
> 
> The people in the paint department at Home Depot claim that I can use any of their (low VOC) latex paints, provided I prime first with the proper primer (also low VOC). What do you experienced painters out there think about that?


Have you ever seen one of us working or retired in a Home Desperate store buying paint? Or asking for advice there?

Grasshopper. When you can take the pebble from my hand and can walk along the rice paper you will have learned all you need to know. People do not understand that we congregate early mornings, mostly, at a real paint stores because coffee is free and some places serve pastries?

We live in a mostly silent world. Painters make very little noise compared to other contracted professionals. And unlike them, we leave our jobs---if we are attentive---spotlessly clean.

Paint stores are not staffed by aproned idjuts. We all would wish you had the common sense to hire us but we do understand DIY for cost and ego bragging rights. You would be surprised at how helpful we would be to you if you asked us anything while we waited for morning paint orders to be mixed. Yours might be the only voice we hear for the entire day. Save for the voices in our heads as we paint.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. I wish I'd waited a day, but I had to get it done, so I did the deed yesterday morning.

I ended up using Krylon Indoor/Outdoor spray cans, first 1 can of the black primer (there were a few rusty patches), then 3 cans of black semi-gloss. I hung several 9x12 plastic sheets to minimize the possibility of overspray.

It was quick and it seems to have worked well, except for a couple of things. For one, I shoulda used a flat or matte finish, since the (many) little flaws really show thru the semi-gloss---it actually looked better with just the primer, which was a flat look. Second, somebody opened the bathroom door and turned on the exhaust fan, which pulled some of the black mist in there. That resulted in a sticky black residue on the horizontal surfaces. I got most of it cleaned up, but still need to do some steam cleaning in a couple of spots.


----------

